# [semi-autorisolto]fglrx crepa senza errori ma blocca tutto

## djinnZ

Ho reinstallato il linux sul portatile (con una stramaledetta ati 200M), stesso xorg, stesse impostazioni di portage e del kernel (o giù di li, per l'ennesima volta mi sono scordato di copiare il .config) qualche libreria e la revisione del kernel più aggiornate (doveva essere hardened 2.6.25-r1 adesso è r3).

Prima fglrx (8.512) andava di schifo (nel senso che era lento, che non mi è più riuscito di giocare con dangerdeep etc. ; i soliti problemi da dannATI, isomma) ma partiva senza problemi.

Adesso rende lo schermo nero e muore. Visto che il ctrl+alt+del e l'ssh funzionano ritorna alla console. Nei log (i log di x vengono creati e mi sembrano completi) non c'è un accidente di errore o di warn che mi possa dare un'idea sul da farsi.

Mi sono detto proviamo ad aggiornare alla versione instabile del kernel e del driver (con il 2.6.26 riesco a compilare solo i driver 8.522 tra l'altro) e vediamo che succede.

Idem con patate solo è apparso il fantomatico "GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range" nei log di sistema. A parte il fatto che quando il warn era comune (su versione a dir poco antica dei driver) non faceva certo schiantare X all'avvio, al più bestemmiavi perchè non partiva l'accelerazione 3d non ho la minima idea per capire cosa sta succedendo.

Se avvio X -probeonly, lo schemo diventa nero, lampeggia un poco e torna tutto normale.

Visto che sono su hardened e che c'è il problema dell'esecutable stack ho provato a ricompilare mesa e fglrx senza stack-protection ed ovviamente ho subito disabilitato pax e grsec (RSBAC mi ha rotto, lo abbandono definitivamente, annuncio ufficiale) ma sempre niente. Non pretendo che funzioni ma che almeno un errorino lo cacci.

Un'ideuzza, una prova anche assurda per capire cosa diavolo succede, qualsiasi aiuto sarebbe gradito.

Se non altro, se siete devoti, pensate a tutte le smoccolate che partono a ciclo continuo... fate qualcosa per ridurne il numero almeno.

Insomma datemi una mano che mi sto scemunendo, porc...

Ovviamente il debugging con hardening ed ottimizzazione "-O2 -fforce-mem -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-need" è pura utopia, accidenti a me ed al giorno in cui ho pensato di mettere insieme il profilo più rognoso di gentoo con la più scarsa e stramaledetta delle dannate ATI...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ovviamente il debugging con hardening ed ottimizzazione "-O2 -fforce-mem -fomit-frame-pointer -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-need" è pura utopia, accidenti a me ed al giorno in cui ho pensato di mettere insieme il profilo più rognoso di gentoo con la più scarsa e stramaledetta delle dannate ATI...

 

il puro debugging con tutte le reference no, ma puoi sempre usare gdb e se sei fortunato potrebbe anche dirti chi e cosa genera il problema (ovviamente sarà una info molto generica, ma anche no, dipende molto dal problema e il punto in cui avviene), ma è sempre meglio di nulla. se puoi prova a postare l'output di gdb (solo la parte finale, poco prima del crash).

----------

## djinnZ

gdb /usr/bin/X e un run -probeonly hanno prodotto l'effetto di far spuntare nei log di sistema un errore di stack su fglrx (riverifico e metto punto pax nel frattempo, poi riprovo e posto dei risultati sensati, putroppo il portatile mi serve per lavorare e non sono cose che posso provare o verificare su un altro pc).

Quel che mi chiedo è perchè lanciando X da gdb viene visualizzato l'errore mentre da shell no.

(sia X che startx che X -probeonly ritornano con statop di uscita 0, questo mi ero dimenticato di dirlo)

Domanda forse sciocca e non del tutto pertinente: in passato sebbene fgrlx funzionasse un giro con il driver open source non me lo sono negato. Ho avuto l'impressione che lo schermo usando radeon (vesafb disabilitato e radeonfb e dri builtin nella conf del kernel) fosse più nitido rispetto ad fglrx ed a windows (stessa versione suppongo). Possibile o è solo autosuggestione?

----------

## !equilibrium

/EDIT:

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> -O2 -fforce-mem

 

p.s.: -fforce-mem è ridondante perchè già incluso in -O2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> gdb /usr/bin/X e un run -probeonly hanno prodotto l'effetto di far spuntare nei log di sistema un errore di stack su fglrx (riverifico e metto punto pax nel frattempo, poi riprovo e posto dei risultati sensati, putroppo il portatile mi serve per lavorare e non sono cose che posso provare o verificare su un altro pc).

 

errore di allocazione di memoria stack o errore di stack protection di PAX?

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Domanda forse sciocca e non del tutto pertinente: in passato sebbene fgrlx funzionasse un giro con il driver open source non me lo sono negato. Ho avuto l'impressione che lo schermo usando radeon (vesafb disabilitato e radeonfb e dri builtin nella conf del kernel) fosse più nitido rispetto ad fglrx ed a windows (stessa versione suppongo). Possibile o è solo autosuggestione?

 

è possibile che il driver open faccia uso di estensioni Xorg più aggiornate di quelle fornite in bundle con il driver closed (a volte capita) o addirittura che faccia uso di estensioni native di Xorg che nei driver closed sono implementate internamente come hack/workaround perchè tali estensioni, ai tempi dello sviluppo del driver closed, erano ancora incomplete/beta/non_disponibili.

----------

## djinnZ

avvio X-probeonly e mi caccia

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux djinn.rauseo.info 2.6.26-hardened #2 PREEMPT Sat Sep 13 17:17:13 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 06 September 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 13 18:02:00 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in
```

rientrando normalmente dopo un paio di flash sullo schermo.

L'unico messaggio nei log di sistema è

```
[fglrx] GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range
```

avvio gdb lancio run -probeonly ed il rultato ÃƒÂ¨identico (a parte il messaggio di no debugging synbols found che è normale). Se guardo il log di X (ho segato quello che mi pareva superfluo):

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux djinn.rauseo.info 2.6.26-hardened #2 PREEMPT Sat Sep 13 17:17:13 CEST 2008 i686

Build Date: 06 September 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Sep 13 18:09:44 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "djinnZ"

(**) |-->Screen "atiX200M-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "atiMonitor-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "atidevX200M-0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Touchpad"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "eurosign:e"

(**) XKB: options: "eurosign:e"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to:

...

(**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(**) Extension "XVideo" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x13fc57c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

...

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.52.3

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.52.3

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.522                    

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Aug  1 2008 00:30:27

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x5955) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd000c000 - 0xd000ffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x48026000 - 0x480260ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x48025000 - 0x48025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x48024000 - 0x48024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x48023000 - 0x48023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd000a300 - 0xd000a3ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x48020000 - 0x48021fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd000a200 - 0xd000a2ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd000a100 - 0xd000a1ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd000a000 - 0xd000a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0008000 - 0xd0009fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x13fee448

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xd000c000 - 0xd000ffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x48026000 - 0x480260ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x48025000 - 0x48025fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x48024000 - 0x48024fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x48023000 - 0x48023fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd000a300 - 0xd000a3ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x48020000 - 0x48021fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd000a200 - 0xd000a2ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd000a100 - 0xd000a1ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xd000a000 - 0xd000a0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xd0008000 - 0xd0009fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0004000 - 0xd0007fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd00007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xc000ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x90000000 - 0x9fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001100 - 0x0000110f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

   [27] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "UseFastTLS" "2"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePrivateBackZ" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TexturedVideo" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "Textured2D" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "TexturedXrender" "off"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Xpress Series" (Chipset = 0x5955)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1071, PciSubDevice = 0x8317)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0x90000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x0000c000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON Xpress 200G Series

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MS48

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 12, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 12

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

   compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.52.3

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] Find the MC FB aperturs range(MCFBBase = 0x3e000000, MCFBSize = 0x2000000)

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 32768 kByte, Type: DDR SGRAM / SDRAM

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: No EDID information from DDC.

(II) fglrx(0):  Display1: Failed to get EDID information. 

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(II) fglrx(0): POWERplay version 3.  2 power states available:

(II) fglrx(0):   1. 301/200MHz @ 60Hz [enable load balancing]

(II) fglrx(0):   2. 100/150MHz @ 60Hz []

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs is not supported in this release. Disabled.

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(**) fglrx(0): OpenGL Overlay enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 14 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 96.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"   96.21  1440 1504 1536 1760  900 903 906 912

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 255 MB

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 261120 kB allocated

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(**) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=2

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
```

la configurazione ÃƒÂ¨abbastanza banale:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "djinnZ"

   Screen   0   "atiX200M-0"   0   0

   InputDevice   "Touchpad"   "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse"      "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard"   "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "AIGLS"      "true"

   Option      "AIXGL"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/efont-unicode"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/jmk"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-fix"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/lfpfonts-var"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/urw-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/urwvn-fonts"

   FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/vc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load   "i2c"

   Load   "ddc"

   Load   "vbe"

   Load   "xaa"

   Load   "dbe"

   Load   "dri"

   Load   "glx"

   Load   "xtrap"

   Load   "record"

   Load   "extmod"

   Load   "type1"

   Load   "freetype"

   Load   "bitmap"

   Load   "int10"

   Load   "synaptics"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "blank time"   "0"

   Option   "standby time"   "0"

   Option   "suspend time"   "0"

   Option   "off time"   "6"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard"

   Driver      "keyboard"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"   "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"   "pc104"

   Option      "XkbLayout"   "it"

   Option      "XkbOptions"   "eurosign:e"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Touchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

   Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

   Option      "UseShm"   "true"

   Option      "SHMConfig"   "on"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"

   Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

   Option      "Buttons"      "3"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "atiMonitor-0"

   Option      "VendorName"   "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option      "ModelName"   "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option      "DPMS"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "atidevX200M-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option      "TexturedVideo"      "on"

   Option      "UseFastTLS"      "2"

   Option      "Textured2D"      "on"

   Option      "TexturedXRender"   "off"

   Option      "BackingStore"      "on"

   Option      "VideoOverlay"      "on"

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay"      "on"

   Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ"   "on"

   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier      "atiX200M-0"

   Device         "atidevX200M-0"

   Monitor         "atiMonitor-0"

   DefaultDepth      24

   SubSection   "Display"

      Viewport   0   0

      Depth      24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   "video"

   Mode   0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "RENDER"   "On"

   Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

   Option   "XVideo"   "On"

EndSection
```

L'errore nel precedente tentativo era di pax perchè avevo saltato per distrazione CONFIG_PAX_EI_PAX=y ed i binari ati non gradiscono PT_PAX. Ancora non capisco perchè avviando X da gdb era riportato mentre da shell no perchè una qualche ragione non riesco a farmela.

Adesso il kernel è nella mia configurazione solita ovvero, sempre tagliando:

```
# CONFIG_ELF_CORE is not set

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=512

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_10x18=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LOW is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_MEDIUM is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HIGH is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_SERVER is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HARDENED_WORKSTATION is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CUSTOM=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_KMEM is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_IO is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_MEMMAP is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_BRUTE is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_MODSTOP is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_HIDESYM is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_HIDEKERN=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_MAXTRIES=3

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_ACL_TIMEOUT=30

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_USER is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_USERGROUP=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_GID=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_ADD=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_LINK=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MOUNT is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_PIVOT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHDIR=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CHMOD is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FCHDIR=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_MKNOD is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SHMAT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_UNIX=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_FINDTASK=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_NICE is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_CAPS=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_GROUP is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECLOG is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RESLOG is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_CHROOT_EXECLOG is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_CHDIR is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_MOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_IPC is not set

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SIGNAL is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FORKFAIL=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TIME is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_IPADDR=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_AUDIT_TEXTREL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_EXECVE=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_DMESG=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE=y

# CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_ALL is not set

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_INVERT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_TPE_GID=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_RANDNET=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_ALL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_ALL_GID=65534

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_CLIENT=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_CLIENT_GID=65534

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_SERVER=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SOCKET_SERVER_GID=65534

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_SYSCTL_ON=y

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODTIME=10

CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_FLOODBURST=4

CONFIG_PAX=y

# CONFIG_PAX_SOFTMODE is not set

CONFIG_PAX_EI_PAX=y

CONFIG_PAX_PT_PAX_FLAGS=y

CONFIG_PAX_NO_ACL_FLAGS=y

# CONFIG_PAX_HAVE_ACL_FLAGS is not set

# CONFIG_PAX_HOOK_ACL_FLAGS is not set

CONFIG_PAX_NOEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_PAGEEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_SEGMEXEC=y

CONFIG_PAX_EMUTRAMP=y

CONFIG_PAX_MPROTECT=y

# CONFIG_PAX_NOELFRELOCS is not set

# CONFIG_PAX_KERNEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PAX_ASLR=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDKSTACK=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDUSTACK=y

CONFIG_PAX_RANDMMAP=y

# CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_SANITIZE is not set

# CONFIG_PAX_MEMORY_UDEREF is not set

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=0

CONFIG_XOR_BLOCKS=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_CORE=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_MEMCPY=m

CONFIG_ASYNC_XOR=m
```

a parte riabilitare il debugging, i warn per i simpoli deprecati etc. che porterebbero altri problemi nel kernel non ho altre idee.

La cosa strana è che nel rifare la configurazione potrò aver incluso qualche modulo hw e di iptables di troppo ma per il resto è identico a quella passata.

I risultati con kernel 2.6.25-r3 e ati-drivers-8.512 sono perfettamente identici, a parte l'assenza di qualsiasi messaggio di errore.

Quanto al -fforce-mem mi sono confuso a scrivere, è -fforce-addr nel sistema attuale e -fforce-mem nel vecchio (sul quale avevo dovuto compilare senza -Wl,-O1 e --as-need gcc, bintuls, gettext e compagnia per evevitare di ritrovarmi con i binari del preprocessore in crash per ogni sorgente più lungo di un paio di migliaia di righe).

Ho ricontrollato e non credo che ci siano ulteriori differenza a parte un paio di aggiornamenti nella gentoo revision su mesa e xorg-server.

----------

## djinnZ

Dopo un emerge -1 syslog-ng finalmente inizio a vedere qualcosa:

```
Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn Symbol init_mm is marked as UNUSED, however this module is using it.

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn This symbol will go away in the future.

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn Please evalute if this is the right api to use and if it really is, submit a report the linux kernel mailinglist together with submitting your code for inclusion.

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 889 MBytes.

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn [fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 5955 count: 1

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn [fglrx] ioport: bar 1, base 0xc000, size: 0x100

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn [fglrx] Pat entry 2 is already configured

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn [fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

Sep 15 01:49:38 djinn [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.52.3 [Aug  1 2008] with 1 minors

...

Sep 15 01:45:41 djinn [fglrx] GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn PAX: X:4335, uid/euid: 0/0, attempted to modify kernel code

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at c0e289c0

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn IP: [<005625e8>] :fglrx:MCIL_GetRegistrykey+0x68/0x2b0

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn *pde = 00c001e1 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn Oops: 0003 [#1] PREEMPT 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn Modules linked in: slamr(P) ipv6 irtty_sir sir_dev irda fglrx(P)

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn Pid: 4335, comm: X Tainted: P          (2.6.26-hardened #3)

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn EIP: 0060:[<005625e8>] EFLAGS: 00213202 CPU: 0

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn EIP is at MCIL_GetRegistrykey+0x68/0x2b0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn EAX: 00000000 EBX: c0e289c0 ECX: 00000004 EDX: f6e9cc49

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn ESI: f6e9cc60 EDI: f753c000 EBP: f6e9cca8 ESP: f6e9cbe0

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn DS: 0068 ES: 0068 FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn Process X (pid: 4335, ti=f6e9c000 task=f6e55810 task.ti=f6e9c000)

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn Stack: f753c000 f6e9cbf0 00000000 00000040 00000040 00000003 f6e9cc70 00000020 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn 00000000 00000000 f753c000 00564d07 f753c000 00000098 00000000 006190d1 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn f753c000 00000000 f6e9cd30 00614d44 f753c000 f6e9cc60 f6e9cc58 0061a73d 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn Call Trace:

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00564d07>] MCIL_bMiniportCapEnabled+0x17/0x30 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<006190d1>] R1XX_GetAsicSpecificIrqRegisterList+0xa1/0xc0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00614d44>] DispatchRing_GetTotalMemSize+0x44/0x90 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<0061a73d>] R1XX_GetAsicExtensionSize+0x7d/0xb0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<006155b9>] GetAsicExtensionSize+0x49/0x50 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<c0e289c0>] _ZN17_P2P_FLUSH_RV770_17m_dwMemoryClientsE+0x9c8/0x14028 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00615617>] GetAsicSpecificIRQSourceCount+0x17/0x40 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<0061546c>] GetExtensionInfo+0x1ac/0x2b0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00089ea1>] block_write_end+0x45/0x4d

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00089d40>] __block_commit_write+0x64/0x93

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<0060b274>] IRQMGR_GetExtensionSize+0x24/0x30 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00007994>] read_default_ldt+0x1/0x23

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<005657e1>] irqmgr_wrap_get_interrupt_counter+0x41/0x2a0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<005556dc>] firegl_addmap+0x3ec/0x910 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<005654cd>] irqmgr_wrap_initialize+0x1d/0x100 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<001cc19c>] __copy_to_user_ll+0x19/0x24

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00575768>] firegl_trace+0x38/0x250 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<001cc1c0>] __copy_from_user_ll+0x19/0x24

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<001cc27d>] copy_from_user+0x29/0x4f

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<005651c1>] firegl_install_irq+0x181/0x2c0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00565040>] firegl_install_irq+0x0/0x2c0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00559abe>] firegl_ioctl+0x1ee/0xfb0 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<000762f3>] vfs_ioctl+0x57/0x60

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<0054c020>] ip_firegl_ioctl+0xc/0x10 [fglrx]

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<000762ec>] vfs_ioctl+0x50/0x60

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<0007656d>] do_vfs_ioctl+0xfc/0x106

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<000765b6>] sys_ioctl+0x3f/0x59

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00004982>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00203282>] acpi_ut_repair_name+0x13/0x2a

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00203282>] acpi_ut_repair_name+0x13/0x2a

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [<00203246>] acpi_ut_valid_acpi_char+0x3f/0x40

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn =======================

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn Code: 00 00 01 00 74 44 8b 5e 08 31 c9 0f b6 03 84 c0 74 31 88 c2 eb 0d 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 90 89 c8 c1 e8 02 83 c1 04 <88> 14 18 0f b6 04 19 84 c0 88 c2 74 0b 81 f9 a0 00 00 00 72 e3 

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn EIP: [<005625e8>] MCIL_GetRegistrykey+0x68/0x2b0 [fglrx] SS:ESP 0068:f6e9cbe0

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn ---[ end trace 82563be242b51ab2 ]---

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [fglrx:firegl_release] *ERROR* device busy: 1 0

Sep 15 01:48:45 djinn [fglrx] release failed with code -EBUSY
```

solo che non ho la minima idea di come risolverlo (mi sa che devo aprire un bugreport). Ma almeno è un inizio.

----------

## ckx3009

domanda: per caso hai compilato il ketrnel con "Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)"?

perche' in questo caso, succede esattamente la stessa cosa anche a me: log puliti e schermo inchiodato

----------

## djinnZ

fglrx incorpora un suo modulo dri che entra in conflitto con quello del kernel. Normale che ti si pianti (ma ti si blocca del tutto X, quindi niente di strano che non ci siano log).

In ogni caso era syslog-ng ad essere compromesso e quindi scartava tutto.

Ora vorrei solo capire perchè pax termina python quando lancio emerge con MPROTECT=y ; mi ricordo che mi creava non pochi problemi con kde (blender, che vorrei sempre imparare ad usare, compiz ed i giochi nemmeno per sogno, se è per questo) e lo avevo disabilitato sul portatile, ma che anche emerge non vada mi pare troppo.

----------

## falko

Non so se è il tuo stesso problema, ma a me si pianta il desktop quando terminano le applicazioni che utilizzano l'accellerazione grafica (me ne sono accrto quando con gli screensaver). Per essere precisi il desktop viene visualizzato ma non correttamente (con immagini tutte sballate), mentre quando eseguo applicazione in finestra tutto fila liscio.

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.501

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7

```

cia

----------

## djinnZ

Mi spieghi come fai a compilare gli 8.501 con un kernel .25?

Comunque anche con gli open non riesco a far andare niente, versione stabile o instabile (a questo punto vorrei vedere di andare con mesa 7 e xorg 14) non vuol saperne di funzionare in nessun modo, con x stabile su un amd64 3300 ci vogliono 80 secondi circa per far apparire lo spash di kde, con x instabile (forse avrò dimenticato di smascherare qualcosa di importante, questo è possibile) si blocca tutto (o devo usare radeon HD?).

La stessa identica configurazione (ho copiato con rsync il contentuto del disco ed ho modificato VIDEO_CARDS da "vesa radeon"/"vesa none fglrx" in "vesa mga"; nient'altro), senza driver ati di alcun genere funziona perfettamente su un fetente k7 con mga 400 (con tutto che l'ottimizzazione -march=athlon-xp lo dovrebbe far sballare). Onestamente non so più cosa tentare.

Qualcuno (non importa che non sia su hardened, basta almeno che non rischio di attivare opzioni sbagliate) mi può fornire un esempio di configurazione funzionante (le release sono importanti) su questo hardware balordo e stramaledetto (lo avevo rimosso ma a ripensarci ho avuto tre schede video ATI, una EGA ISA che faceva saltare il monitor, una VGA bus vesa che ha resistito solo un mese ed all'epoca decisi di non prendere più ATI, ora me ritrovo 3, MALEDIZIONE!!!! Vorrei poter sterminare uno per uno tutti coloro che hanno lavorato per loro e per la nvidia dal 1988 ad oggi)?

Non ditemi che vi siete fatti tutti furbi e ve ne siete liberati di questa MMM************  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ckx3009

esattamente cosa ti serve come configurazione? .config del kernel, make.conf, xorg.conf?

e ti va bene anche da un pc che magari ha un hardware un po' (tanto) diverso dal tuo ma che monta una ati funzionante?

come falko uso ati-drivers-8.501 e gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7.

uso xorg-server-1.4.2, xorg-x11-7.3 e mesa-7.2-rc1

----------

## djinnZ

Ho provato una configurazione minima, disabilitando kde all'avvio e startx mi riporta qusto invece di avviare twm ed i tre xterm: *Quote:*   

> xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.20965
> 
> X Window System Version 1.3.0
> 
> Release Date: 19 April 2007
> ...

 mentre sulla mga del piffero funziona sempre tutto benissimo, accidenti a me ed a quando mi è venuta l'idea di prendere un portatile con la ATI (che l'intero azionariato e CDA pre-acquisizione possa morire tra atroci tormenti insieme a quelli di nvidia).

@ckx3009: con gcc 3 e kernel hardened non c'è modo di far andare i driver 8.501. Grazie lo stesso.

----------

## djinnZ

Aggiornamento: con mprotect in pax e tutto grsec disabilitato, e con una configurazione priva di accelerazione (ma con framebuffer radeon builtin e framebuffer vga e vesa disabilitati del tutto, cosa che non dovrebbe funzionare per niente)

```
Section         "Device"

   Identifier   "Xpress200M-fglrx"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID      "PCI:1:5:0"

#   Option      "AGPMode"      "8"

   Option      "BusType"      "AGP"

   Option      "UseInternalAGPGART"   "yes"

   Option      "BlockSignalsOnLock"   "no"

   Option      "EnabledPageFlip"   "off"

   Option      "DesktopSetup"      "Horizontal"

   Option      "MergedFB"      "false"

   Option      "NoMergedXinerama"   "true"

   Option      "UseFastTLS"      "2"

   Option      "ForceGenericCPU"   "yes"

#   Option      "KernelModuleParm"   "agplock=0"

   Option      "NoAccel"      "yes"

   Option      "NoDRI"         "yes

   Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option      "VideoOverlay"      "off"

   Option      "OpenGLOverlay"      "off"

   Option      "EnablePrivateBackZ"   "off"

   Option      "NoTV"         "yes"

   Option      "no_accel"      "yes"

   Option      "no_dri"      "yes"

   Option      "mtrr"         "off"

   Option      "Textured2D"      "off"

   Option      "TexturedXRender"   "off"

   Option      "BackingStore"      "off"

EndSection

Section         "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Mitac8317-fglrx"

   Screen   0   "AtiXpress200M-fglrx"   0   0

   InputDevice   "Touchpad"      "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Mouse"         "SendCoreEvents"

   InputDevice   "Keyboard"      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "AIGLS"         "false"

   Option      "AIXGL"         "false"

EndSection

#Section         "DRI"

#   Group      "video"

#   Mode      0660

#EndSection

Section         "Extensions"

#   Option      "RENDER"      "On"

   Option      "Composite"      "false"

   Option      "XVideo"      "off"

EndSection
```

finalmente ho avuto il piacere di rivedere X funzionare.

Googolando tra le bestemmie mi sono imbattutto in una serie di assurdi parametri non documentati (no_accel? no comment...) che ho riportato sopra.

Tra l'altro a parte blender ed un paio di giochi preferirei sempre poter usare anche radeon piuttosto che fglrx, non mi va a genio il rischio di ritrovarmi con il portatile inutilizzabile al primo aggiornamento del kernel o di xorg.

Esiste da qualche parte un elenco, anche non ufficiale ma con un minimo di affidabilità, di tutte le stramaledette opzioni da mettere in device per le due schede?

Anche perchè inizio a sospettare che c'è differenza tra mettere yes, on o true per un'opzione con fglrx e cambiano con le versioni.

Mi incuriosisce tra l'altro l'opzione per il modulo, modinfo riporta solo firegl (che dovrebbe andare a zero od 1 per prevenire/forzare il riconoscimento di quell'altro cippo di scheda grafica del piffero da quel che ho capito).

Ci sono opzioni non documentate tipo quell'agplock=0?

Capisco che uno dei motivi del particolare affetto e dell'incommensurabile gratitudine degli utenti dannATI nei confronti del produttore è dovuto anche alla documentazione più scarsa della media già scarsa e deludente di xorg (sarà anche eredità del mit, ma bestemmio lo stesso) ma un minimo di informazioni...

Ora è tardi e sono stufo affamato e stanco ma il prossimo fine settimana mi faccio una dozzina di chilometri e vado ad accendere un cero ad una arcifamosa icona mariana vicino casa, che mi faccia la grazia di chiamare a se tutti i responsabili dei miei patimenti, chissà che anche un miscredente bestemmiatore incallito come me non possa essere esaudito.

Ma anche vincere al superenalotto e poter andare a svernare ai tropici dopo aver messo una taglia di qualche milione di euro sui responsabili di cui sopra, ovviamente, non sarebbe male...

----------

## djinnZ

Strane novità: mi è riuscito di far partire X ma sono di nuovo al punto di partenza.

Dato che penso sempre ad un problema di lbrerie in X piuttosto che ad una incompatibilità hardware o tra fglrx e pax/grsec ho provato a togliere qualche dipendenza (in particolare motif) senza modifiche di rilievo X è partito e ati control center mi riportava mesa 1.4 (stranamente compilato con VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" invece del solito "none fglrx") attivo e funzionante (lento e si vedeva una schifezza peggio di prima ma pareva andare).

A questo punto ho pensato bene di andarmi a rifinire il kernel pensando che fosse un problema legato ad openmotif e quindi risolto.

Le uniche cose che ho modificato sono state cambiare in modulare le varie opzioni per ipsec ed abilitare il supporto interrupt per l'hypertransport ed un paio di cosette nei driver quindi nulla che potesse avere a che fare con il framebuffer o l'hardening ma lo ho ricompilato ex novo riabilitando il make mproper e non mi sono accorto che VIDEO_CARDS era ancora impostato su radeon lanciando l'update.

Risultato? Di nuovo X che non funziona, fin qui normale, si sa che radeon ed fglrx interferiscono tra loro e quindi ho messo a posto VIDEO_CARDS senza alcun risultato, tanto per cambiare. Ho provato a ricompilare ex novo tutte le librerie base di X e sempre niente. Ho ripulito il sistema da tutti i file non posseduti da alcun pacchetto che ho trovato, ovviamente.

Qualcuno ha una soluzione non banale da proporre? (a parte mandare al diavolo gentoo, il computer e tutto il resto)

Azzerare tutto non so fino a che punto possa essere utile ed anche risolvessi non è che posso avere un sistema che rischia di diventare inutilizzabile al primo aggiornamento, manco fosse windozz.

Teoricamente e con qualche incertezza (nel senso che potrebbero verificarsi occasionali crash) dovrei essere capace di usare senza problemi sia fglrx che radeon (con gli ultimi moduli dri e mesa-7.x ovviamente) su questo maledetto computer.

----------

## djinnZ

Alla fine ci sono arrivato (tanto per cambiare da solo  :Twisted Evil:   e ringraziando ancora una volta le anime pie che hanno scritto strace ed ltrace in particolare).

Il mio (tra gli stradannATI anche lui e tutti i cinesi che lo hanno fatto) portatile a quanto pare può usare più o meno indifferentemente agp gart o ati agp secondo le versioni del kernel e l'umore della giornata. La cosa simpatica è che dove ati agp funziona usare agp gart causa sistematicamente il blocco dello schermo quando esco da X o quando cambio console.

Che sempre peste li incolga.

Poi ci si mette anche il kernel: avvio genkernel azerando la configurazione, configuro alla buona l'hardware e pax/grsec e tutto funziona.

Senza toccare pax grsec e CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS inizio a rifinire la configurazione e riavvio.

Non sempre il dannATIssimo fglrx riporta errore perchè init_mm è un "unused symbol" e rifiuta di caricarsi, qualche volta non dice niente ma si blocca tutto lo stesso.

La cosa antipatica è che se rimetto le opzioni che avevo cambiato come erano (via menuconfig) non funziona nulla lo stesso e devo ricominciare da capo.

A parte azzerare e cambiare una opzione alla volta c'è qualche modo per vedere cosa diavolo gli prende a codesto bastardo di kernel?

Avete notizia di problemi simili od ulteriori informazioni?

----------

## Peach

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> A parte azzerare e cambiare una opzione alla volta c'è qualche modo per vedere cosa diavolo gli prende a codesto bastardo di kernel?
> 
> Avete notizia di problemi simili od ulteriori informazioni?

 

guarda, ti sono vicino in questi momenti di delirio, e purtroppo l'unica cosa che mi sento di consigliarti e iscriverti alla LKML e scrivere un bel post chiaro e chiedere lumi a chi puote.

----------

## djinnZ

Domanda (a chi condivide la mia digrazia): gli stradannATI-drivers su kernel "normale" funzionano se è configurato per essere preemptive?

----------

